# WWII A/C Starter Trucks - Aid requested



## razor1uk (Apr 25, 2011)

I am hoping you, the viewers could help some SAS-ers myself with model/modelling/layout plans pics of/about aircraft starting trucks. 
Like the Toyoda G1 or Toyota GB/KB for example.

Thanks to those who help ahead of time. Cheers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

I might have something as well, but I can't look until I am back home.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

I found this from Toyota Historical Pictures - Page 3 :






The text stated:
This is a Toyota KC aircraft starter truck (often called a GB starter truck).
It has a power take-off driving a shaft above the cab which is used to start an aircraft engine. The Japanese top text says this and gives the date as June 1942.


You are in luck, Hasegawa makes a 1/72 Toyota GB Starter Truck model kit
http://airfixtributeforum.myfastfor...a-1-72-toyota-starter-truck__o_t__t_5176.html


----------

